# Argentinien/Patagonien - wer war schonmal da?



## BigEarn (30. November 2004)

Hab gerade ein wenig im WWW gestöbert und vor allem nach Infos über Patagonien gesucht, da ich den Artikel in der GEO-Saison sehr interessant fand. Dabei kam mir die Idee, dass ich dort ja in einem Jahr ungefähr, wenn meine Spanish-Kenntnisse schon ein wenig fortgeschritten sind, mal eine Sprachreise mit ausgedehnter Angelfreizeit hin machen könnte. Zeit zum sparen hätte ich dann noch.#6 
Nun wollte ich einfach mal fragen, ob schonmal jemand dort gewesen ist und mir ein wenig was sagen kann, wie es sich dort lebt, was man bedenken muss, wie es mit dem Fischen aussieht...was ihr halt für erwähnenswert haltet. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es nen Boardie gibt, der was weiss #h


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Argentinien/Patagonien - wer war schonmal da?*

Hi Big Earn,

kurz vorab, ich war noch nie dort.

Gab aber vor Jahren schon mal einen Artikel in der Fliegenfischen ueber das Steelhead Angeln in Feuerland. Das ist ja da in der Ecke. 

Ausserdem ist die Landschaft traumhaft, wuerde also selbst da hin fahren, wenn es dort keine Fische gaebe...

Also, vielleicht anglerboard technisch Neuland, aber nicht anglerisch...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Gib mal ein paar Infos, sobald Du weisst, wann und wie das losgehen soll...


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Argentinien/Patagonien - wer war schonmal da?*

Hey Big Earn - echt klasse, dass ich jetzt alles doppelt posten muss... (siehe "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber"-Forum |bla:  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Lass uns doch vielleicht mal auf ein Forum einigen?


Na, damit Du nicht ganz so enttaeuscht bist, 

http://www.argentinianexplorer.com/...tamia_mapas.asp

http://www.biber-angelreisen.de/argentina.htm

http://www.top-hunt.at/riomatuka/default.php

http://waterworld.at/fliegenfischen/_reis_pat.html

http://www.patagonia-properties.com...che_chasse.html

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sockeye (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Argentinien/Patagonien - wer war schonmal da?*

Hi,

ganz runter bis Patagonien bin ich leider nie gekommen. Bei Puerto Montt war bisher für mich Schluss, da die Versicherung für Privatflugzeuge weiter südlich nicht mehr gilt. Da ist das Risiko einfach zu hoch.

Meine Eltern hingegen (sie leben in Chile) haben den Süden mehrmals bereist, daher kenn ich die Gegend wenigstens aus 2.er Hand.

Generell zum Reisen gilt:

- Reisen ist teuer, speziell die Übernachtungen
- am schönsten ist die Gegend vom Schiff aus. (Fjorde, Eisberge, kalbende Gletscher)
- Das Wetter ist zu 90% schlecht. (Starke Winde, hohe Regenfälle)
- Die Chilenische Seite ist 100x reizvoller

Zum Angeln:

Süsswasser: Salmoniden en Masse, entflohene Lachse aus Zuchtanlagen, und Forellen.

Salzwasser: Hauptsächlich kommerzielle Fischer mit großen Booten. Charter und private Angelei findet hauptsächlich viel weiter nördlich statt.


----------



## salmon Wim (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Argentinien/Patagonien - wer war schonmal da?*

Hallo, 
Ich habe das Glück gehabt in sehr vielen Flüssen Argentiniens und Chile's fischen zu können. Und wenn Gott will bin noch oft dort.....
Um Deine Fragen zu beantworten müsste ich einige Tage schreiben.
Deswegen einige Rückfragen:
1. Welche Erwartungen hast Du oder vielmehr wass hoffst Du an zu treffen?
2. Alleine-Familie?
3. Welche Jahreszeit+ wie lange?
4. Welche Fischmethode+Fischarten?
5. Lodge-Selbstsuche?
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## BigEarn (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Argentinien/Patagonien - wer war schonmal da?*

Also, es scheint auch für dieses Gebiet einen Boardie zu geben :m 

Also erstmal muss ich sageb, dass ich keinen reinen Angelurlaub machen würde, sondern in Bariloche die Sprachschule besuchen möchte. Meine Freizeit würde ich dann mit angeln verbringen. Ich weiss nicht, wie gut die Flüsse zu erreichen sind. Ein Auto wäre warscheinlich von großem Vorteil, oder? Wie steht es mit den Beschränkungen bzgl.Fly-only, da ich nicht der Flifi-Experte bin und beides, sowohl Flifi als auch Spinnfischen gerne machen würde.
Mein Aufenthalt, den ich ohne Familie haben werde, wollte ich entweder in einer Gastfamilie oder einem Backpacker Hostel in Bariloche organisieren. Wie gesagt, ich will zur Schule gehen - deshalb kommen Angler-Lodges ausserhalb nicht in Frage und passen warscheinlich auch nicht in mein Budget. Genauso sieht es mit Guiding aus...ist das dringend nötig? In Neuseeland wurde mir sowas auch überall empfohlen, aber gefangen habe ich auch ohne.#c 
Zielfische wären alle Salmoniden, die dort halt vorkommen und mein Aufenthalt, (Februar-März) sollte ca.4-5 Wochen dauern.

Wie sieht es mit Angelgeschäften in Argentinien aus? Kann man sich dort ausreicchend versorgen oder gibt es bestimmte dinge, die man besser mitbringt?...

Könnte auch tagelang Fragen schreiben


----------



## salmon Wim (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Argentinien/Patagonien - wer war schonmal da?*

Hallo Arne, 
Ich werde schon mal kurz antworten. Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr zeit um Dich ausführlich zu informieren. 
Also, die gegend die du besuchen willst war die Hochburg der Salmonidenfischerei. Noch immer werden dort viel herrliche forellen und zT auch Lachse gefangen, sicher wenn die Flüsse in Chile münden. Wie fast überall hat die Zivilisation die fischdichte reduziert und haben Medien paradiesische gewässer offen gelegt. Dadurch ist vieles privatisiert was an sich kein problem ist denn einen Fischereischein bekommt man für jeden Fluss. Der Zutritt zum Wasser oder das aus dem Wasser aussteigen und an Land gehen dafür um so mehr. Dabei tritt man auf privateigentum und riskiert man ohne erlaubnis sein leben! (  Hebeisen aus Zürich hat öfters dort illegal gefischt und muss beim folgenden Mal mit Schüssen rechnen).Theoretisch kann man mit einem Boot den Fluss herunterfliessen und fischen.Auf den seen kann man sowieso fischen. 
Auf dieser Höhe ist die fischerei in Argentinien völlig anders als die in chile.
In Argentinien gibt es kaum Büsche, fast nur Pampa mit wenig Höhenunterschied, dennoch karg schön mit den schneebedeckten bergen im Westen. In Chile fast nur Urwald, oft undurchdringlich und nur mit dem Boot zu befischen. Klar dass chile schöner, weniger anspruchsvoll und sicherer ist.
Ab Bariloche kannst du in allen richtungen fischen. Im Norden bis junin de los andes gibt es den Knaller Chimehuin, Neuquien, Malleo usw. Am besten siehst Du dir mal die site von ten Rivers und ten Lakes an: www.tenriverstenlakes.com . Dort findest Du auch die beste Information bezgl. gerät. 
Ich erhalte dort übrigens sonderpreise. Bei bariloche gibt es den Limay, Rivadavia und südlicher den Chubut der sogar Steelheads hat . 
Mir haben die Stellen im grenzbereich wie ZB Rio Pico gut gefallen.
Die saison ist im allgemeinen von Oktober bis Mai, mit einigen Ausnahmen.Spät Oktober ,November und März-April  sind die besten Zeiten. 
Angelscheine gibt es bei der tourist information  http://www.turismo.gov.ar 
und einige gute Guides zum Anfang würde ich mir dennoch leisten. 
Ich war meist auf Einladung dort und habe mich deswegen nicht um herumsuchen und scheine kümmern müssen; kann da auch nicht viel helfen.
Weit besser kenne ich mich in Feuerland und chile aus. 
Viel Spass
gruss
 salmon Wim
PS: Das Buch " Angling in Patagonia" musst Du Dir selbstverständlich kaufen. 
ich kann es hier nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Argentinien/Patagonien - wer war schonmal da?*



salmon Wim schrieb:


> Hallo Arne,
> Ich werde schon mal kurz antworten. Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr zeit um Dich ausführlich zu informieren.
> Also, die gegend die du besuchen willst war die Hochburg der Salmonidenfischerei. Noch immer werden dort viel herrliche forellen und zT auch Lachse gefangen, sicher wenn die Flüsse in Chile münden. Wie fast überall hat die Zivilisation die fischdichte reduziert und haben Medien paradiesische gewässer offen gelegt. Dadurch ist vieles privatisiert was an sich kein problem ist denn einen Fischereischein bekommt man für jeden Fluss. Der Zutritt zum Wasser oder das aus dem Wasser aussteigen und an Land gehen dafür um so mehr. Dabei tritt man auf privateigentum und riskiert man ohne erlaubnis sein leben! ( Hebeisen aus Zürich hat öfters dort illegal gefischt und muss beim folgenden Mal mit Schüssen rechnen).Theoretisch kann man mit einem Boot den Fluss herunterfliessen und fischen.Auf den seen kann man sowieso fischen.
> Auf dieser Höhe ist die fischerei in Argentinien völlig anders als die in chile.
> ...



Dankeschön für die Info!!!! Wir freuen uns schon!!!!!   #6


----------

